# Any Jeff Wayne's "War of The Worlds" fans out there?



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I remember my Dad playing Jeff Wayne's The War Of The Worlds when I was younger and I loved it. 

I bought the special edition album when it came out 15 (?) years ago and I play it regularly. In fact I played it last weekend and I was pleasantly surprised to find that my 13 year daughter actually came through to the lounge and sat down with me to listen it! Luckily I was sat down, so I did not fall over!

I have heard about the live tours in the past, but never really looked into them. However, this evening I caught an advert on television for the 2012 tour, so I checked out the web and found that it is coming to Glasgow on December 11th and I quite fancy going (my birthday is December 20th, so I could position it as a birthday present).

Has anyone been to one? If so, would you recommend a fan of the album going?

Update - I pulled the trigger and bought two tickets earlier and it looks like I will be going with my eldest daughter. 

Uuuullllaaa!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Really hope you enjoy. I, like you, had parents who used to play the album. They would play it in the car and I would sit in the back a little frightened lol. It's an epic album, I may look into the tours :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

One of my favourite "concept" albums. Richard Burton is the star. Is the new tour based on the new remade album?, the Gary Barlow track sounds so close to the original they are hard to tell apart.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Like you my Dad used to play the album when I was a kid, so it's something I've grown up with. Forever Autumn is one of my favourite songs  

It's his birthday in Dec so was thinking of getting the new album for him?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll be seeing the live show in Brum on 7th December


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Very interesting chap, Jeff Wayne, an accomplished tennis player, born in the States and now living in Hertfordshire. He made his name making jingles and theme tunes including the theme tune for The Big Match.

The new tour will obviously be promoting the remade "musical" album released on the 26th with narration by Liam Nielson.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

I have the original album, sadly I'm old enough to have bought it new !!!!!

Still a classic album and ageless !!!!


----------



## Stonehenge (Jan 17, 2010)

mikethefish said:


> I have the original album, sadly I'm old enough to have bought it new !!!!!
> 
> Still a classic album and ageless !!!!


Me too - in 1979, vinyl of course and with a brill booklet also..... Still have it and it plays superb (I look after my records).


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

mikethefish said:


> I have the original album, sadly I'm old enough to have bought it new !!!!!
> 
> Still a classic album and ageless !!!!


Dont be sad, be glad to have lived in an era of great music and the joy of listening to an album whilst reading the album sleeve and notes.


----------



## stuupnorth (May 30, 2006)

Hi mate
I went to it in Aberdeen a few years ago brill well worth going to see it


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

got it in the car now its great


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Stonehenge said:


> Me too - in 1979, vinyl of course and with a brill booklet also..... Still have it and it plays superb (I look after my records).


Good man,always take care of your vinyl i do,i've got well over 10,000..


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Fantastic album, my uncle introduced me to it - - great


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

My parents have it on Itunes, CD, Cassette and Vinyl. I'm going to go and get it out of my dad's CD changer so I can have it on in the car tomorrow, I haven't listened to it a for a while now.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Used to scare the hell out of me as a kid in the 70's!


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, I took my daughter to see it last night and we both thoroughly enjoyed it!

The music was wonderful, the singing excellent (particularly Ricky Wilson as the Artillery Man and Will Stapleton as the Voice of Humanity singing Thunderchild, Jason Donovan played a very convincing Parson Nathanuel) and the special effects first class.

My daughter said it was "amazing" and I am now thinking about taking my son in a few years time when he is a bit older.

The only slight disappointment was Marti Pellow, his voice just did not cut the mustard and I did not like his version of "Forever Autumn". Oh well.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Adam D said:


> Well, I took my daughter to see it last night and we both thoroughly enjoyed it!
> 
> The music was wonderful, the singing excellent (particularly Ricky Wilson as the Artillery Man and Will Stapleton as the Voice of Humanity singing Thunderchild, Jason Donovan played a very convincing Parson Nathanuel) and the special effects first class.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly! Saw it at the NIA on Friday.


----------



## keithjeb (Nov 25, 2012)

I saw it last sun in shef and thought Ricky Wilson was pretty damn great as well - marti pellow was distinctly meh. but all in all absolutely excellent - the lead guitarist looked cool.

Went with my dad & one of his mates, and all three of us were shocked at the end of the first half cos we thought it had only been going for like 20 minutes!


----------



## Johnny Kebab (Apr 3, 2010)

Going to see it on Saturday with my Dad, we went a couple of years ago so I'm looking forward to seeing the changes, heard Liam Neeson's narration on Radio 2 on Tuesday and got goosebumps!!

Johnny Kebab


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I took the family to see War Of The Worlds at Capital FM arena in Nottingham, everybody really enjoyed it, great night out.
As said Marti Pellows voice was okay but Gary Barlow does a better job on the album and I thought Jason Donavon and Kerry Ellis do a better job of The Spirit Of Man than the album version with Maverick Sabre and Joss Stone.










Darren


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

I like it & the orginal film is still good.


----------

